# Brushes selber machen...



## Paraneuros (28. August 2006)

Hi,
ich möchte die Tage in die Thematik Brushes selber machen einsteigen...Nur möchte ich mir selber mit einem (echten) pinsel so dirty brushes aufs Papier malen und diese dann einscannen.
Auf was muss ich achten(ausser das die Farbe schon trocken ist  )..Könnt ihr/du mir paar Tips dazu sagen.
Danke


----------



## blount (1. September 2006)

Hallo *Paraneuros*,

also was du beachten solltest wäre:

- der Bereich der nachher die Pinselspitze darstellen
  soll, sollte schwarz sein, graue Bereiche werden halb-
  transparent dargestellt.

- den Bereich so groß wie möglich einscannen, dann hast
  du nachher bei der Pinselgröße einen größeren Spielraum
  nach oben hin.

- den gescannten Bereich in PS laden, markieren und dann
  über »BEARBEITEN > Pinselvorgabe festlegen...« einrichten.

das war es dann auch schon.



mfg


----------



## Paraneuros (1. September 2006)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo *Paraneuros*,
> 
> also was du beachten solltest wäre:
> 
> ...



Okay erstmal danke aber das eine mit den Pfeilspitzen verstehe ich nicht?


----------



## blount (1. September 2006)

Sry,

ich habe mich vielleicht ein wenig unverständlich
ausgedrückt. Die Pinselspitze verhält sich ähnlich
wie eine Ebenenmaske, nur umgekehrt!

Hast du z.B. als Pinselfarbe rot ausgewählt und deine
Pinselspitze ist in der Mitte schwarz und an den äußeren
Kanten grau, dann wird beim malen mit dieser Pinselspitze
die Mitte richtig kräftig rot werden und die äußeren Kannten
nur ein sehr helles rot ergeben, da sie nur mit 50% transparenz
gemalt werden.

Im Klartext:
schwarz = 100% Deckkraft
mittleres grau = 50% Deckkraft
weiß = 0% Deckkraft



mfg


----------

